# fizzing tab co2 thing



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

ok i just got back from petco and i saw they had these things called "fizzing tab co2" or something like that.... it basicaly had a jar with lid and tubing with a few other things then it had this pacage of tabs that fiz

if anyone has ever used this before is it any good? i want co2 but dont want to do yeast or anything

thx


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's just going to give you the same amount of CO2 as yeast, last probably shorter before having to replace tabs and will be more expensive.


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

i just dont like yeast to much... not sure why but it comes with like 100 tabs or something lol ohhh and it has this plastic rectangle with one side open

but if it works i think ill pick one up sometime... i just dont like yeast to much some reason...


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

i think ill just go with the hagen co2 system since its only like $2 more and it seems to be a more common one (ive never heard of this one with fizzing tabs but heard good things about hagen)

so thx

anything i need to know about the hagen one? (its that one with the ladder thing lol)


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

just go with the yeast! its really easy make. buying co2 from the store can get costly


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

ah it isnt to bad... like $30 for the whole system and 3 months of co2 stuff

then its like $6.50 for a box of the co2 stuff that lasts like 3 or 6 months

so it aint that bad... i just dont like the whole yeast idea some reason... i thought about doing the jello one but... then i remembered its the same thing basically lol i kinda just dont like the part that you have to shake it up and sh*t... i want something where i can set it up and not have to mess with it for like a month or something like that...


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

found it at drfostersmith it says its good for up to 40gal

i still think ill just get a hagen and maybe if i have alot of fish it willbe fine.... maybe addanother later on

myspace barisnotworking to well wtf?!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

0123 said:


> c02 fizzfactory
> 
> found it at drfostersmith it says its good for up to 40gal
> 
> ...


 WTF is that link?


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

no clue but here i think its fixed

Link


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

im wondering though if i should use this instead of hagen since hagen is only good up to 20 gal? it says up to 40 gal for the fizzing and they are almost the same price and i cant buy 2 hagen right now


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

would 2x hagen co2 be fine for a 55? ill have plently of light, and liquid/tab fertilizer


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

Yes... I have 2 Hagen systems hooked up on my 55g.. and it is working nice. I have amazon swords, a pygmi anubis, and some java ferns... Been using the Hagen for almost 10 months now.


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

do i need 2 or will 1 work? its going to have plants that need co2 i think...


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

Well, IME, 2 works fine... but why not just try one of them and see if there are any results?


----------

